# Temptation Island 2020: cast e data



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)

Non è estate se non c'è *Temptation Island*, il reality televisivo che mette alla prova la fedeltà delle coppie su un'isola. 

Le coppie concorrenti, in questa edizione 2020, saranno composte da personaggi nip e vip:

Antonella Elia e Pietro Delle Piane
Manila Nazzaro e Lorenzo Amoruso
Annamaria e Antonio
Anna e Andrea
Valeria e Ciavy
Sofia e Alessandro

Il programma sarà ambientato ancora una volta in Sardegna. nel resort Is Morus Relais

Alla conduzione *Filippo Bisciglia*. Temptation Island 2020 andrà in onda a partire da *giovedì 2 luglio*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5*.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Gekyn (30 Giugno 2020)

Tranne A.Elia non conosco nessuno.....a questi più che a tempatation island li manderei a North Sentinel island


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Tranne A.Elia non conosco nessuno.....a questi più che a tempatation island li manderei a North Sentinel island


I vip sono solo Antonella Elia e Manila Nazzaro, probabilmente presi per scarsità di coppie candidate causa Covid-19. Nell'edizione con Bisciglia infatti ci sono solo i nip, però quest'anno hanno fatto una piccola eccezione.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Parte stasera. Su twitter in tendenza da stamattina, pazzesco!!!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Già i primi pianti e nemmeno hanno cominciato. Prevedo delle corna già alla prima.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Ma questo Ciavy è una scimmia? LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

*Prima tendenza mondiale su Twitter.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Prime corna in vista per Annamaria con Antonio che gli piacciono tutte le single ahahahah.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte stasera. Su twitter in tendenza da stamattina, pazzesco!!!



Che schifo,sta tv trash non muore mai...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

*Pietro, fidanzato della Elia, a una single: "Sono feticista, vado pazzo per i piedi".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Primo break. Come partenza, una bomba!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Carina questa Valeria, però come diamine ha fatto a mettersi con quel Ciavy? Sprecatissima...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Antonio definisce già "ex" la sua ragazza. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2020)

Stasera seconda puntata, ecco un pò di meme della prima.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2020)

Puntata che parte con "Deborah's theme" in onore a Morricone!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2020)

*Annamaria tradita dal suo fidanzato sclera in napoletano: "Me ne vogl ì non voglio sta cà"*


----------

